# [SOLVED] Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello!

I like to game on my laptop. It's a Gateway ML3109. It has a 1.6ghz celeron M processor, 2gb of ram, ati radeon xpress 200m (64mb) video card which is integrated, and the OS is windows XP SP3. I usually play first-person shooters or Need For Speed Most Wanted. I think this problem might be heat related. I can turn on the laptop right away when it randomly turns off. I have just conducted a test and was playing NFS:WV while mobile meter was running and the result was:

Frequency: 1.6ghz
Temperature:95 degrees cel
HDD:55 degrees cel
Charge Rate: around 5.0-5.5w

I need help please. I used to able to play games like Soldier Front and Gunz without this problem ever happening.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Well, if my laptop gets to 92 degrees Celsius it shuts off. Average for me is around 60 degrees. Have you tried dusting your laptop? You could also put blocks under your laptop so the hot air coming out the vents can circulate. I put some wooden blocks under my laptop and it went down 10 degrees. You say you use to be able to play guns and soldier front fine, how long have you been playing NFS:MW?


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Well, I beat NFS:WV like for a month and had this laptop for about 2 years. I opened it up and to my surprise found barely any dust in it. I used to be able to play any game w/o this problem. Also, I use a laptop cooler that has 3 small fans.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Yeah, I knew when this laptop was getting hot enough to burn your skin on contact that wasn't good. Hmm, why does my laptop get so hot though?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

What do you use to check your temperatures? What is your computers average temperature? 95 degrees would be max? How long has this problem been occurring?

Edit: Your laptop doesn't seem it fits into the gaming category, so your parts work harder for your games and it gets hot. Hot temperature damages the hardware, that is why your computer shuts down, to prevent damage. I don't think laptops are generally for gaming. They are gaming laptops, but I would only buy one if I really was that mobile and needed to game. They aren't the best for circulation. If you want to game I recommend buying or even better build a desktop.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Well, the problem has been occuring for about maybe 2 weeks now? And, it takes about 10 minutes for my laptop to turn off. I'm using Mobile Meter to check the temperatures.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Also, thanks for the really quick responses.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

How does it turn off? Does everything close and says windows is shutting down? Also two weeks your computer has been shutting down? I hope you didn't cook your hardware...


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Hmm, hopefully not, But, If I have 'cooked' my software, it wouldn't be on right now would it? (This question is not meant to be sarcastic.) Also, it doesn't go through the shutdown sequence. All you hear is the fans stopping and it just turns off.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

For the record, the max temp of that CPU is 100 C:

http://users.erols.com/chare/elec.htm#intel


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Well, I don't think that was really necessary. But, I have a bad feeling that the end of my laptop could be near.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

I don't think you can cook software. You can cook hardware! I think your computer is shutting down to prevent damage, it always shuts off when it is hot right? I remember when mine shut off once. I was a bit nervous . I would give gaming a halt on your laptop. Like I have said before, it is not a good computer for gaming. What are all the games you play on there again? Let me check the requirements for need for speed.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Well, I only play games that my computer (even though it stinks) could run like butter. It overheats on standard detail in Runescape too. :/

The other games were: Gunz:The Duel, Soldier Front, NFS:MV NFS:UG NFS:UG2, CS:S and CS:1.6


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Also, why are the fans running all the time? It never used to do before.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

They are running to cool down your system


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

But, my system stays at 75 degrees cel the lowest, with a cooler and only firefox running.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Umm, Zealex, are you there? If you are...Do you think I'll still be able to game on this laptop ever again???


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*



Fishy4Lif3 said:


> Umm, Zealex, are you there? If you are...Do you think I'll still be able to game on this laptop ever again???


Not until you fix your problem. Try this steps for now:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4531321_easy-ways-fix-laptop-overheating.html


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

By the way, be cautious when you're around an overheating laptop, otherwise:

"In unusual but well documented cases, physical damage to very important areas of your body can result from contact with the overheated laptop computer.* In a case reported in the prestigious British medical journal Lancet, a scientist suffered burns to his pen!s as a result of resting an overheated laptop on his lap, even though he was fully clothed.* Another study reported that use of laptops in laps can cause reduced fertility in men due to the increasing of testicular temperatures."


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*



tosh9i said:


> by the way, be cautious when you're around an overheating laptop, otherwise:
> 
> "in unusual but well documented cases, physical damage to very important areas of your body can result from contact with the overheated laptop computer.* in a case reported in the prestigious british medical journal lancet, a scientist suffered burns to his pen!s as a result of resting an overheated laptop on his lap, even though he was fully clothed.* another study reported that use of laptops in laps can cause reduced fertility in men due to the increasing of testicular temperatures."


lol!


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

Also, I guess I have no other choice to get a job and buy one of these babies.  
http://www.alienware.com/products/notebook-computers.aspx
The bad news....I'm 14 and obviously can't get a job. So, any tips on how to make $1100 quick?


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

So, shall I mark this as solved?


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*

And I also figured out something, the laptop turns off at 100 degrees Cecilius and when it hits 95 it slows down everything which causes fps lag.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

When it comes to gaming, never choose laptops. Desktops are cheaper.

$500~

http://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Configurators.aspx?mid=119

$800~

http://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Configurators.aspx?mid=329

$1000~

http://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Configurators.aspx?mid=444

___

Advice on getting money: Ask your mom what you can do for her for money.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Shuts Down Randomly While Playing Games???*



Fishy4Lif3 said:


> So, shall I mark this as solved?


Sorry, I had to leave for something it was important. Anyways, if your problem isn't solved then there is no need to mark your thread solved. Now, I think you should stop gaming on your current laptop if you want it to "live". If you are considering buying another computer try and buy a desktop as they are better for gaming. Even better, we have a section for building computers. Better things about building is A. it's fun B. cheaper C. better quality parts, more bang for the buck. Alienware makes good computers, but I wouldn't trust it besides you pay *A LOT* just for the name. If you are considering getting a new rig, ask your parent/guardian if that is possible and how much they would be willing to spend. Also you seem to gravitate towards laptops. Do you prefer laptops or if you are considering a new computer, would a desktop be possible? Gaming desktops are cheaper than laptops, cheaper to repair and generally better for gaming.


----------

